# It does snow in Vancouver BC



## bmorwood (Dec 7, 2006)

I am new to the site and you guys are great. Just thought I would show how much snow can fall in Vancouver in a 12 hour period. The Dodge in the pic is a 2004 2500 4x4 HD. It has now become my plow truck. The irony of all this, is that by the time all the correct parts arrived for my plow, all the snow was gone. Guess I'll be ready for next time. When the plow is mounted I will add more pics.


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

ok throw a trailer on that thing and load up some snow and bring it over to our lots and dump it we are getting real restless here.


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

yzf1000_rider;338208 said:


> ok throw a trailer on that thing and load up some snow and bring it over to our lots and dump it we are getting real restless here.


ditto......


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to the site!! and they are saying the lake effect machine is gonna start up by me tonight and tomorrow..so it can most likely look like those photos when said and done


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

That's not fair at all. You're not even prepared and you get all this snow, while I've been ready for weeks and haven't seen a flake! :angry:


----------



## Grader4me (Jan 4, 2006)

*No snow here*

Still green here in southern New Brunsick as well. I can't get over the way the weather pattern is changing. Every year it is getting warmer in the winter here. I have seen a big difference in the last 5 years.


----------

